# wide body 240sx kit



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

I have a 89 240sx that is having a sr20det installed in a few weeks. I currently have a bomex kit for it but i have been looking for a wide body kit. Unfortunetly I have been very unsuccessful. Does anyone know where i can get a wide body kit??? Please reply soon. Need it ASAP!!! got to get ready for Spring Break Nationals!!!!!!!!


----------



## itslogics (Jan 8, 2003)

well you can look at importfan.com they don't have a full widebody kit but they do have a jun wide fenders that are easy to place on


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

BOMEX has a wide body kit.


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

jaquomond has a phat ass wide body kit. But I havent seen any here in the usa.


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

Those jaquemond kits are horrendous. They look like shit. I still don't understand the reasoning behind widebodies that get their effect buy gluing onto the side of existing panels.


----------



## MTW (Dec 4, 2006)

*wide body kit*

there are a blister kit from Japan, i forgot the website, also there is a Replica kit here in the U.S too. :idhitit:


----------

